# A scam??



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I know this is probably not the right place to post but as close to the right section as I could find.
Any ways I but my buck for sale on cl. I got a text at midnight asking if I still had him. To be a brat I replied at 5 this morning. But now they sent me this......does this seem like some kind of scam to anyone else???














Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## WinsomeFarmstead (Mar 18, 2014)

That sounds scamy to me!


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

Wow, I do not know but I would be very suspicious. If it was me, I would just let them know I do not do business through the mail and if they would like to purchase the buck they could contact me when they get done with their business trip. If the buck is still available they can come purchase him.


----------



## ndwarf (Dec 23, 2013)

Definitely a scam. *DO NOT UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCES GIVE THE INFO!!!* Tell him that you would like to have him give you the payment while at the farm to pick him up. You could also say that you would like to visit his farm first.


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Yeppers, huge scammer!! I had one exactly like that when trying to sell one of my saddles on CL. DO NOT fall for it.

I googled the phone number it came from, found a bunch of reports saying "scammer".


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

ndwarf said:


> Definitely a scam. *DO NOT UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCES GIVE THE INFO!!!* *Tell him that you would like to have him give you the payment while at the farm to pick him up*.


He's not wanting to pick him up, he's wanting him picked up by a "cargo company". This is the dead give-away that it's a scam.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I agree with all that has been said.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

If they don't specify what it is they're buying, 9 times out of 10 it's a scam - even without the other stuff about payments and shipping.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

As a former Detective that did handle many computer scams, yes, this looks just like all the other scams, just their english is better. Delete it, do not answer or provide any informatioon to them.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Agreed... Most definitely a scam.. I got one on my goats the other day too.. His wife wanted to come view 'it' and I could chat with her now and they gave me an email to reply to.. I just deleted it :roll:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ok deleting. It just seemed odd to me and I can't really pin point why but it did. Thanks you guys and I hope I saved someone else


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Easy way to know for those that dont, if someone replies to a CL ad and never actually mentions exactly what you are selling but instead says things like "Do you still have (title of your post) for sale." or "the item" or "it", its a scam. Never reply to any of them. Now that you have, you might see an increase in spam mail.


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

I have gotten almost the EXACT SAME one only about a month ago. Complete with texts coming through in garbled order.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

That's exactly what it said. It said 'still available' and exactly what my title location and price said on the add. Dang scammers  


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## faintinggoat (Jun 19, 2014)

Sketchy


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

I just don't get what they would gain by this?


----------



## faintinggoat (Jun 19, 2014)

Chadwick said:


> I just don't get what they would gain by this?


Who knows but it is either a scam or a weird person...


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

They will send you a check or money order for the amount of the animal and the hauling fees. The hauler shows up too soon for you to cash the check or money order and haul him off after you pay out your own pocket for the hauling fee. The check or money order is fake so, in the end, you pay someone to steal your animal.


----------



## jannerbanner (Apr 1, 2014)

Chadwick said:


> I just don't get what they would gain by this?


My sister-in-law sold a couch on Craigs List and the buyer sent her an overpayment check and asked for the excess to be returned. She did it! It was only for $50, but she was duped!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Wow,


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

That's the one reason I don't like online selling/buying. There are just SO many scammers and thieves out there...


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

Yes scam!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I didn't see why they would gain either since I have a po box and would live for someone to stake that out since I don't get the mail very often. 
But after someone broke into my car and stole my husbands drivers license and has been printing checks up I trust NO ONE. I never in a million years would have thought someone getting their hands on a drivers license would cause so many issues. The picture is right there!!! And the sad part is on most of the checks he printed the name wrong and they still took the checks!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Wow!! Scam for sure;-(


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Scam!!! People don't usually offer to pay more


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

You can avoid all scams by dealing in cash or trade only. No checks, no money orders unless approved ahead of time for a deposit only.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

That's typically what I do...;-)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Scam


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Scam , some people have nothing better to do with their time.


----------



## dezak91 (Feb 22, 2013)

As a retired police officer I can assure you this is a scam. Anytime you get the wording "cargo company" just hit the delete button. I think they (whoever is doing these scams) just randomly sends these replies out, fishing for a gullible person having no interest in your product. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## cashmere (Jan 14, 2013)

Yes it's a scam you will recive a check in the mail call the bank it is written from it will be from a business account no good numbers. 
We were selling a car and they did this to us don't cash the check. The check was for twice the amount of car said they would send a mover to pick up they even called my cell. I turned it over to local police dept 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ms_sl_lee (Feb 8, 2013)

Definitely a scam. I advertised an accordion on CL several months ago. I got the same thing almost right away. These people probably don't even live the US. They just want your info. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

